# Problemas en la instalacion de Gnome (solucionado)

## Darth Noire

Una vez instalado Gentoo Linux lo primero que hice fue intentar instalar Gnome así que conseguí El COMO de configuración de GNOME.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gnome-config.xml

Lo seguí al pie de la letra excepto lo primero que dice sobre la variable USE, que ya lo había echo durante la instalación de Gentoo.  Hice el emerge gnome lo cual tomo un rato porque tenia que hacer emergin de 306 paquetes y cuando termino proseguí con lo escrito en la pequeña guía. Cuando llegue a la línea de código:

# /etc/init.d/mDNSResponder start

Me dijo que era un comando incorrecto.  Así que ignore eso y lo seguí, pero cuando escribí el código:

$ startx

me decía que no existía en el directorio.  ¿Que podrá ser?

¡Gracias!Last edited by Darth Noire on Tue Jul 10, 2007 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

Y en las use flags de tu make.conf agregar:

```
USE="X"
```

Salud!

----------

## Darth Noire

Hola,

Intente hacer lo que me dijeron, pero tampoco funciono el Xorg no soporta a mi tarjeta de video y probé con xorgconfig para hacerlo manual pero tampoco. No se si desinstalar lo que ya había instalado Gnome para empezar de cero pero no se como hacerlo.

Bueno examinando la Guía de Configuración del Servidor X:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Antes de hacer el emerge xorg-x11 dice que debo configura dos importantes variables en el fichero /etc/make.conf:

VIDEO_CARDS

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

Como pueden ver yo solo configure la variable INPUT_DEVICES, pero VIDEO_CARDS no, ya que no sabía que poner porque la guía solo da ejemplos para Nvidia y ATI, y mi tarjeta es una:

VIA S3 ProSavage, On Board Graphic Max. Memory Share Up to 32MB

Creo que esto tuvo que ver con que el Xorg no soportara mi tarjeta.  Alguien sabe que debo poner en la variable VIDEO_CARDS y si en realidad esto tiene que ver con el erró ocurrido 

¡Gracias!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La variable para las Unichrome es VIDEOCARDS="via" si no recuerdo mal, de todas formas te dejo la Guía para hacer andar las Via Unichrome en Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> Xorg no soporta a mi tarjeta de video

 

Xorg soporta tantas placas de video que no te podrías imaginar, la tuya incluída. Tu problema no es que te falte VIDEOCARDS en tu make.conf, tu problema debe ser mas bien que te falta el driver, o te falta indicarle a xorg-server que use dicho driver y de que forma.

Saludos!

----------

## ensarman

tu tarjeta no es una unichrome.... es una savage. siempre es bueno colocar el driver generico vesa

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa savage"

yo tambien tuve una savage y estoy seguro que es una savage y no via

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> tu tarjeta no es una unichrome.... es una savage

 

UPS!   :Embarassed:  De dónde saqué yo unichrome entonces? Debe ser la hora, me voy a dormir un poco...

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

pero nada cuesta usar el flag de VIA para provar.

intenta provar con todos los drivers para descartar.

----------

## Darth Noire

Gracias por sus consejos aunque todavía no e podido resolver el problema.  Intente lo que me dijeron de poner en la variable:

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa savage via"

pero todavía me dice [EE] que no reconoce la tarjeta de video.  Utilizando la Guía de configuración del Servidor X ejecute el comando"

# xorgconfig

Seguí los pasos que salen pero con todo y eso tiro el mismo error así que ejecute otro comando que me da la Guía:

# xorgcfg

Con este comando logre hacer que dejara de decirme que no reconocía la tarjeta de video pero me decía que la session de gnome no podía iniciarse.

Por ultimo releí la Guía y encontré un comando (# emerge pv xorg-server) que te enseña los paquetes que van a ser merged y te enseña todos los parámetros que se le pueden asignar  a la variable VIDEO_CARDS así que le añadí los que mas relacionados a mi tarjeta estaban:

VIDEO_CARDS="s3 s3virge savage vesa via"

pero tampoco funciono.  No se si borrar Gnome y volver a hacer todo desde el principio.

Seguiré intentando haber que hago pero si tiene alguna otra sugerencia la aceptare con gusto.

¡Gracias!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> No se si borrar Gnome

 

No hace falta que borres gnome, una cosa no tiene que ver con la otra. Para que me entiendas xorg-x11 es el entorno gráfico sobre el cual puede correr cualquier gestor de ventanas luego. Gnome, KDE, por ejemplo.

Por lo que veo, tu problema no es gnome, si no xorg que no carga por que no consigue detectar tu hardware correctamente.

Normalmente en estos casos al menos para tener provisoriamente un entorno gráfico funcionando hasta poder poner a andar correctamente el driver de tu placa de video, lo que se hace es usar un driver "genérico" que se llama vesa... Con el deberías al menos poder arrancar el entorno gráfico xorg, si el unico problema en tu configuración fuera el driver de la placa de video.

Edita como root el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf (respetando mayusculas y minúsculas) y busca la línea que dice: Section "Device"... Justo debajo vas a ver que dice Driver      "nvidia" (nvidia en mi caso por que es esa mi placa de video)... Lo que sea que diga en tu caso, reemplázalo por Driver      "vesa" y vuelve a ejecutar el comando startx como root.

Con esto si todo va bien deberías ver un fondo gris con una X negra como puntero de mouse. Eso es xorg-x11.

Si te da algun mensaje de error, copia y pega en el foro el contenido de los archivos: /etc/X11/xorg.conf y /var/log/xorg.0.log a ver si podemos deducir por donde viene el problema.

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

Darth Noire posteanos tu /etc/X11/xorg.conf para poder ayudarte un poco mas.

ese archivo es vital para Xorg. si quieres que funcione tu sesion grafica tienes que tener bien configurado el xorg.conf:

este es mi archivo xorg que tenia para mi savage:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        # path to defoma fonts

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "i2c"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "int10"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Configured Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Samsung 410Nb"

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]"

        Driver      "savage"

        Option      "NoAcel" "off"

        Option      "AGPSizse" "32"

        Option      "AGPMode" "4"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Default Screen"

        Device     "S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]"

        Monitor    "Samsung 410Nb"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1152x648" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1152x684" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

no necesariamente esta va a ser la configuracion para tu Xorg pero te puede servir de ejemplo y de gran ayuda. puedes basarte en este archivo pero no lo copies literalmente. porque no necesariamente puede funcionar en tu PC

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno intenté poniendo en la sección Section Device Driver "vesa" pero tampoco funciono así que hice lo que me dijeron y copie mi xorg.conf haber si me pueden ayudar.

 *Quote:*   

> Section ServerLayout
> 
> 	Identifier	X.org Configured
> 
> 	Screen    0	Screen0 0 0
> ...

 

Haber que se puede hacer.

----------

## Cereza

Instala el driver Vesa y vuelve a probar con él a ver, si no lo tienes instalado es normal que no haya funcionado.

```
emerge xf86-video-vesa
```

----------

## ensarman

no tienes screens configuradas. ahi ta tu gran problema: copiate esto en la secion de screens

desde la subsection Display

```
DefaultDepth     24 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Depth     1 

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Depth     4 

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Depth     8 

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Depth     15 

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Depth     16 

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Depth     24 

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        EndSubSection
```

esto te debe funcionar bien en un monitor de 1024x768

tambien elimina los modulos Record y GLcore que no sirven de nada para tu tarjeta ademas que record sirve  para el desarrollo de las X y tu no eres dearrollador de Xorg.

añade el modulo glx que te puede servir(para juegos especialmente y para 3D) y si te da error por eso simplemante eliminas la linea

cambia esta linea:

Option Protocolo auto

por:

Option Protocol auto

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De ver esto:

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> Option Protocolo auto 
> 
> por: 
> 
> Option Protocol auto

 

Me quedé pensando...

No habrás copiado todo el xorg.conf a mano, cierto? (espero que no...)

Se puede navegar por internet con links (emerge) y copiar y pegar con el mouse en modo texto si está corriendo gpm (emerge una vez mas)

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Se puede navegar por internet con links (emerge) y copiar y pegar con el mouse en modo texto si está corriendo gpm (emerge una vez mas)

 

Me temo que no se pueden copiar bloques de texto bien con Links, lo copia todo en una sola línea (lo he probado hace poco). ¿Que tal con w3m?

```
USE="lynxkeymap" emerge w3m
```

Luego prueba:

```
w3m http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567160.html
```

Y podras navegar en una consola por este hilo.

Para copiar texto necesitaras soporte para el ratón en modo texto con gpm como dice inodoro_pereyra, además de emerger gpm, inicialo como root:

```
/etc/init.d/gpm start
```

Y si quieres que el servicio de cargue cada vez que inicies Gentoo haz como root:

```
rc-update add gpm default
```

----------

## Darth Noire

Gracias por todas las sugerencias las voy hacer cuando llegue a mi casa. Tengo una pregunta para Cereza, después de escribir:

emerge-xf86-video-vesa

¿Que tengo que hacer después de eso? y ¿Se puedo hacer lo mismo para el driver de savage? 

emerge-xf86-video-savage

¡Gracias!

----------

## i92guboj

Una preguntita. Desde que se cambió el driver a vesa y dejaron de salir esas

líneas EE que nos contabas al principio, ¿hay algún error más? o simplemente

se ha asumido que es X el problema sin siquiera comprobarlo?

¿Sale algún error en la pantalla? ¿Que pasa al intentar iniciar X? Sería

más fácil y tendriamos un objetivo más claro si mirásemos los hechos en vez 

de dar palos de ciego. A primera vista no veo nada especialmente raro en tu

configuración (aparte de que tienes dri y alguna cosa más cargada, que con

vesa no andará, pero eso no hace daño tampoco). Cuéntanos que es lo que

pasa ahora exactamente y quizás podamos ayudar un poco más.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darth Noire wrote:*   

> Gracias por todas las sugerencias las voy hacer cuando llegue a mi casa. Tengo una pregunta para Cereza, después de escribir:
> 
> emerge-xf86-video-vesa
> 
> ¿Que tengo que hacer después de eso? y ¿Se puedo hacer lo mismo para el driver de savage? 
> ...

 

Eso no debería ser necesario para nada. El cometido de las USE flags

vesa, s3, s3virge, vga o las que sean del paquete xorg-server

es precisamente ese: incluir los drivers sin necesidad de que tengas

que estar indagando o buscando a mano. Simplemente usando las flags

correctas con VIDEO_CARDS debería ser suficiente. En cualquier caso,

si emerges alguno de estos paquetes a mano, usa emerge -1 o 

emerge --oneshot, para no añadirlos a tu world, ya que de todas

formas son dependencias de xorg-server si las VIDEO_CARDS están bien

configuradas.

----------

## Cereza

 *Darth Noire wrote:*   

> Gracias por todas las sugerencias las voy hacer cuando llegue a mi casa. Tengo una pregunta para Cereza, después de escribir:
> 
> emerge-xf86-video-vesa
> 
> ¿Que tengo que hacer después de eso? y ¿Se puedo hacer lo mismo para el driver de savage? 
> ...

 

Jejeje

De todos modos no es emerge-xf86-video-vesa sino emerge xf86-video-vesa

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno llegue a casa y probé casi todo lo que me dijeron excepto lo que me dijo Cereza y esto es lo que me sale, es mas o menos lo mismo que me había salido antes.

Este es el error que tira con el driver savage:

(EE) SAVAGE(0): unknown type(0xfffffff) = 0xff

(EE) SAVAGE(0): Failed to fetch any BIOS mode. Disabling BIOS

(EE) SAVAGE(0): unknown type(0xfffffff) = 0xff

FATAL: Module savage not found.

(EE) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI

(EE) SAVAGE(0): DRI isnt enable

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

/root/.xinitre: line1: exec: gnome-session: not found

Este es con el driver vesa:

(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xfffffff) = 0xff

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

Cabe destacar que con el driver savage es con el mas cerca esta de iniciarse me explico, sale la pantalla negra y por un milisegundo aparece la (X) que representa el Mouse y luego se sale y vuelve a consola.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> /root/.xinitre: line1: exec: gnome-session: not found

 

Como root y usando savage:

```
rm /root/.xinitrc

startx
```

Ya estamos mas cerca!

Salud!

***EDITO***

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Me temo que no se pueden copiar bloques de texto bien con Links, lo copia todo en una sola línea (lo he probado hace poco)

 

No sabía... Por suerte hace mucho que no tengo necesidad de usarlo. Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo..

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno utilice el comando

# rm /root/.xinitrc

y funciono, subió mas o menos un entorno grafico, pero algo es algo. Ahora pregunto, reanudando el comienzo del Post, ¿Que tengo que hacer ahora con la instalación de Gnome?

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

----------

## i92guboj

Suponiendo que quieras instalar gnome completo, haz esto:

```

$ emerge -avDNu gnome

```

Parece ser que gnome no esta instalado en tu maquina, o al menos,

no completamente.

Ese comando pensara un rato, mostrara lo que necesita instalar,

si estas de acuerdo, escribe "yes" cuando te pregunte, y luego

pulsa enter. Tardara mas o menos dependiendo de lo que necesite

instalar, asi que si la lista es grande, mejor vete a ver la

saga completa de la guerra de las galaxias y luego vuelves  :Razz: 

----------

## ensarman

no te olvides de modifcar el /etc/rc.conf

XSESSION="Gnome"

----------

## Darth Noire

Hola como están, ya casi termino la instalación de Gnome volví a darle emerge y se tardo un rato largo, pero al final me dijo lo siguiente:

rebuild net-dns/avahi

USE=dbus

lo de la variable USE ya lo hice, pero no se como hacer rebuild. ¿Me podrían decir como?

¡Gracias!

----------

## ensarman

es solo reemerger el avahi

emerge avahi

----------

## i92guboj

Cuando algún paquete te diga eso, simplemente añade la use flag

a package.use o a tu make.conf, y emerge de nuevo ese paquete.

También puedes hacer emerge -auDvN world, que debería emerger

también los paquetes que necesiten ser recompilados por un use

flag (-N). En cualquier cosa, con ese comando verás los cambios

en las use flags antes de decir "yes". Así que asegúrate que el

flag está bien antes de emergerlo para no tener que repetir de

nuevo.

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno e intentado lo que me dijeron, pero al momento de darle startx para iniciar Gnome me volvió a tirar los mismos error de antes.  Verifique el xorg.conf y esta correcto.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> startx para iniciar Gnome

 

De que forma sabes que startx debería iniciar gnome?

Startx lee el contenido de ~/.xinitrc y ejecuta lo que encuentre dentro del archivo precedido por la sentencia "exec", si no se le avisa por medio de este archivo a X que ejecute algo, Gnome por ejemplo, solo se cargará el servidor X sin Gnome ni nada.

Que vendría siendo "los mismos error de antes"??

Salud!

----------

## Darth Noire

Utilizo startx para iniciar Gnome ya que me estoy dejando llevar por El COMO de configuración de Gnomo.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gnome-config.xml

En este me dice que para iniciar Gnome tengo que hacer startx.

Los errores que me refiero son:

(EE) SAVAGE(0): unknown type(0xfffffff) = 0xff

(EE) SAVAGE(0): Failed to fetch any BIOS mode. Disabling BIOS

(EE) SAVAGE(0): unknown type(0xfffffff) = 0xff

FATAL: Module savage not found.

(EE) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI

(EE) SAVAGE(0): DRI isnt enable

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

/root/.xinitre: line1: exec: gnome-session: not found

los primero 7 errores yo los ignoro ya que si ejecuto el comando

# rm /root/.xinitrc

y después utilizo startx me sube un entrono grafico, eso si no es Gnome, sino el del X.org, por eso ignoro los errores de la tarjeta de video ya que funciona.

¡Gracias!

----------

## Cereza

```
echo "exec gnome" > /root/.xinitrc
```

Prueba eso y luego haces como siempre:

```
startx
```

A ver si así ya...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Alguien que tenga gnome instalado y se apiade del muchacho aquí, como se llama el lanzador de sesiones de gnome para que lo pueda agregar a su .xinitrc??

Vuelvo a repetir lo mismo que dije antes:

 *Quote:*   

> /root/.xinitre: line1: exec: gnome-session: not found

 

Pero esta vez te lo aclaro, supuse que te darías cuenta... El comando gnome-session o no está instalado en tu sistema o no existe en el path... (De todas formas, como no uso gnome hace años, no se ni si quiera si existe gnome-session realmente)

En el caso de que exista el comando whereis gnome-session debería encontrarlo, o si está instalado, mejor e infalible: slocate gnome-session

De todas formas, por lo que veo, estás como root... (Cosa poco recomendable, levantar X como root)

No será que gnome-session está en /usr/bin unicamente y por eso como root no lo encuentra?

Que pasa si inicias sesión como un usuario no privilegiado y al .xinitrc de ese usuario le agregas la linea exec gnome-session??

O mejor, por que no pruebas hacer como te dijo el_macnifico y agregar XSESSION="Gnome" a tu /etc/rc.conf para no tener que andar haciendo startx cada vez que inicia la pc?

Obviamente, para que esto funcione, necesitas xdm ejecutandose:

```
rc-update add xdm boot && /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Un esfuerzito mas, ya lo tenemos contra las cuerdas!!

Salud!

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno modifique el archivo 

# nano w /etc/rc.conf

XSESSION="Gnome"

de echo cuando entre al archivo ya estaba así. También hice lo que me dieron que probara desde un usuario en vez de como root, aunque ya lo había echo, pero lo volví a hacer para probar, y nada de nada.

Ejecute el comando whereis gnome-session y me enseño lo siguiente:

gnome-session:

Quiero recalcar algo, mientras seguía la guía hay dos comandos que no me funcionaron, no se si tiene que ver algo, son los siguientes:

# /etc/init.d/hald start

# rc-update add hald default

# /etc/init.d/mDNSResponder start

# rc-update add mDNSResponder default

los primeros dos los logre hacer, pero los segundos me dicen que no existe en el directorio, no se si tenga que ver algo eso solo lo menciono por si acaso

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Algo por el estilo me temía, parece que esa guía que estás siguiendo no está actualizada, dbus / hal han sido reemplazados por udev, por lo tanto, la guía no está al día con los pasos a seguir.

Te queda claro que lo que te falta el es comando que inicia gnome sobre el servidor X, cierto?

Partiendo de esa base y por lo que veo en la guía esta que estás siguiendo, que pasa al ejecutar xdm?

(En este punto, si no viene uno que use gnome y nos aclara los tantos, estamos fritos... Yo al menos, ni idea tengo.)

Salud!

----------

## Darth Noire

Si ejecuto ese comando y luego reinicio la maquina, mientras sube me da este error:

* ERROR could no start the Display Maneger

Ahora pregunto si el problema es Gnome ¿puedo instalar otro entrono grafico?, como KDE, aunque no me agrada tanto KDE, pero lo que quiero es un entrono grafico no me familiarizo mucho con consola.

¡Gracias!

----------

## i92guboj

En primer lugar, está el fallo de la tarjeta. Si vas a usar el módulo savage, necesitas también el modulo correspondiente del kernel, que es de lo que se queja aquí:

 *Darth Noire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) SAVAGE(0): unknown type(0xfffffff) = 0xff
> 
> (EE) SAVAGE(0): Failed to fetch any BIOS mode. Disabling BIOS
> ...

 

Busca en la sección drivers, character devices, y marca:

```

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<*>   Savage video cards (NEW)

```

No tengo experiencia alguna con estas tarjetas, pero eso debería eliminar el mensaje de "module not found", y debería dejarte usar el driver savaga del xorg. Recompila tu kernel, monta /boot, instala, reinicia, chequea que estás usando el kernel correcto con uname -a (mira la fecha de compilación) y prueba a iniciar X de nuevo.

Si no haces esto, quita el driver savage de una vez y olvídate de usarlo, porque sin el interface del kernel no es posible. Usa vesa en su lugar que funciona siempre si está bien configurado.

Luego, aparte, hay algo raro en tu instalación, ya lo dije unos posts más arriba y lo repito.

 *Quote:*   

> /root/.xinitre: line1: exec: gnome-session: not found[/b]

 

Pega tu rc.conf entero, que quiero ver otra cosa. Y pega tambén la salida de "emerge -pv gnome-session gdm xdm" para empezar. A ver si conseguimos arrancar.

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno enseguida que llega a mi casa voy a hacer lo que me dices, pero tengo una pregunta, cuando instale Gentoo utilice la alternativa de Genkernel ¿esto no conflije con lo que me acabas de decir?

----------

## i92guboj

Nunca usé genkernel, así que no tengo mucha idea de como hace las cosas.

Puede que genkernel compile eso, pero como módulo (M) en lugar de dentro

del kernel (*). Para estar seguro de que el driver fue compilado o no,

puedes hacer lo siguiente:

```

$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i savage

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

```

Si te dice eso mismo, entonces es que no tienes el módulo en el kernel, si

no, pega aquí el resultado.

----------

## Darth Noire

Este es mi rc.conf bueno solo lo que no es comentario:

UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

XSESSION="Gnome"

También utilicé el comando que me dijeron zcat /proc/config.gz | grep i savage y esto es lo que me da:

#CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

Haber si se puede hacer algo.

----------

## ensarman

para configurar bien con genkernel:

#genkernel menuconfig all

----------

## i92guboj

Con genkernel no se, con menuconfig tendrías que seleccionar esto:

```

Device Drivers ->

Character devices  --->

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<*>   Savage video cards

```

Recompila, monta /boot, reinstala kerenl y módulos, arranca con ese

kernel, y chequea con uname -a la fecha de compilación del kernel para

estar seguro de que arrancaste el correcto.

Si todo fue bien, ahora deberías tener soporte para la savage en tu

kernel.

----------

## Darth Noire

Hola e vuelto me e tardado un poco pero pues porfin e logrado instalar un entorno grafico, no es Gnome es KDE, pero lo e logrado y gracias a que aplique todas las sugerencias que me dieron en todo el Post.

Como habia instalado el genkernel  y una de las sugerencias que me habia dado era la de activa en el kernel el soporte para mi tarjeta savage me anime y ya que no tenia nada que perder, ecepto aprender mas, volvi a instalar Gentoo y estavez no escoji el genkernel y cofigure el kernel manualmente, bueno con ayuda del manual, y active el soporte para mi tarjeta. Terminado la instalacio, instale el Xorg y me fuciono si ningun problema asi que sin mas ni menos procedi con la instalacion de KDE, y bueno en este momento estoy escribiendo desde KDE por eso la falta de acento.  Pero bueno ahora si voy a empezar a trabajar mas de lleno con Gentoo, gracias por todo y bueno me veran de nuevo preguntando porque ya tengo algunas dudas, pero eso es para otro Post.

Gracias!

----------

## sunbqto

 *Darth Noire wrote:*   

>  y bueno en este momento estoy escribiendo desde KDE !

 

   En hora buena, siempre es una alegria saber acerca del triunfo de la perserverancia.

  Aunque soy un novato, talves mas que tu,  con la ayuda de este foro, yo estoy escribiendo desde mi flamante Fluxbox.

  Feliciataciones de nuevo, Edita tu primer primer mensaje en este hilo, y agregale al titulo, (CERRADO), arrancaras una sonrisa a mas de uno.

----------

## i92guboj

Felicidades. Ya verás como tras el dolor inicial todo empieza a ir bastante mejor. Dentro de un par de meses recordarás esto como si no hubiera sido para tanto, y seguro que la proxima instalación, si es que se da el caso, te resulta bastante más liviana de llevar que ésta  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Felicidades. Ya verás como tras el dolor inicial todo empieza a ir bastante mejor. Dentro de un par de meses recordarás esto como si no hubiera sido para tanto

 

Apología de un parto normal? jeje

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

felicitaciones man siempre es bueno aprender!!!

 *Quote:*   

> Algo por el estilo me temía, parece que esa guía que estás siguiendo no está actualizada, dbus / hal han sido reemplazados por udev, por lo tanto, la guía no está al día con los pasos a seguir.

 

eso es cierto???

entonces os tengo instalados por las puras!!!!

lo de udev y hal he leido en varias guias, incluso muchas distros la usan aun como el ubuntu y n las guias para que el KDE lea mis memoriasUSB al entrar me dicen eso.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> eso es cierto???

 

Hablo sin mas conocimiento de causa que lo que recuerdo haber leido en mi primera instalación de Gentoo, si estoy equivocado, ya vendrá alguien a desmentirme   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> felicitaciones man siempre es bueno aprender!!!
> 
>  *Quote:*   Algo por el estilo me temía, parece que esa guía que estás siguiendo no está actualizada, dbus / hal han sido reemplazados por udev, por lo tanto, la guía no está al día con los pasos a seguir. 
> 
> eso es cierto???
> ...

 

No se en qué contexto se dijo esto, así que tampoco se si lo que se quería decir era otra cosa. Pero en realidad udev, dbus y hal son cosas muy distintas, y es imposible que dbus/hal sustituyan a udev.

Por así decirlo, udev es el sucesor de devfs, que ya no está ni en el kernel, siquiera. Al menos desde 2.6.13, creo recordar, si no desde antes. Es por tanto el encargado de crear y mantener los nodos de dispositivos que hay en /dev/, y sin él, ni dbus ni hal tendría trabajo que hacer  :Razz:  Sin devfs, la única alternativa a udev, sería crear los nodos de dispositivo a mano, y mantenerlos así. Un poco tétrico hoy día, si tenemos en cuenta la cantidad de dispositivos de distinta naturaleza que son portables y estamos enchufando y desenchufando todo el rato.

Hal, por contra, opera a nivel más alto. Es una capa de abstracción de hardware, diseñada para que las aplicaciones no tengran que preocuparse por que dispositivo están viendo, o por su tipo o características, más que en lo que realmente les concierne. Es una forma de ir desligando a las aplicaciones del kernel y de cosas como supermount y monstruos similares.

Dbus es otra cosa totalmente distinta. En realidad es una tecnología de intercomunicación entre procesos. De hecho, será la tecnología que sustituya a dcop para ese propósito en kde4.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Muy buena la información. Entonces, yo que no los tengo, ni los uso, igual debería instalarlos y ejecutarlos como servicios?

Solo tengo udev funcionando como servicio...

Es decir, si no los he necesitado nunca hasta ahora, para que podría necesitarlos en el futuro? Esa es mi duda.

Gracias por la molestia que te tomaste en responder.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Muy buena la información. Entonces, yo que no los tengo, ni los uso, igual debería instalarlos y ejecutarlos como servicios?
> 
> Solo tengo udev funcionando como servicio...
> 
> Es decir, si no los he necesitado nunca hasta ahora, para que podría necesitarlos en el futuro? Esa es mi duda.
> ...

 

Bueno, eso depende de tus circunstancias. Actualmente muchas cosas traen use flags para dbus y/o hal. Es cierto que bajo determinadas circunstancias son bastante útiles. Desde luego, si eres usuario de kde en cuantro migres a kde4 seguramente ambos serán algo mandatorio.

Si hasta ahora has vivido sin ellos supongo que puedes seguir haciéndolo. Hal depende de dbus, y ambos de udev. Ivman, por ejemplo, depende de hal para automontar y desmontar unidades de forma automática (desde que ivman entró en escena nunca ha sido tan fácil instalar un juego con más de un cd en wine, por ejemplo). Otra aplicación de estas tecnologías es en el reconocimiento de dispositivos en general. Escáneres, dispositivos de almacenamiento usb... El kio-slave media:/, el de bluetooth, y, muy seguramente, los de red (aunque no estoy muy seguro) y otros similares usan hal como backend para la detección de dispositivos. En definitiva, es una solución moderna y eficiente al problema de la detección de hardware en linux, que hasta ahora o bien era realizada por el kernel o bien era llevada a cabo por demonios que tenían que ejecutarse como root. Hal y dbus por contra pueden funcionar en "user land", y no necesariamente como root, lo cual es particularmente útil en sistema orientados al escritorio.

En cualquier caso, tanto si se usan en modo demonio (que también es posible) como si se usan a nivel de aplicación, ni hal ni dbus añaden una carga significativa al sistema. En mi opinión son todo ventajas, pero claro... depende de cada uno y sus necesidades concretas. Una ventaja de este tipo de sistemas es que centralizan todo el tema de autodetección y gestión del hardware en un solo nivel, de modo que las aplicaciones que los usan son más ligeras en ese sentido, porque no necesitan realizar todo ese trabajo cada una de forma independiente. Esto hace que sistemas como los kioslaves de kde (en la parte relacionada con este tema de hal) sean sorprendentemente ligeros en términos de memoria y cpu. Kde no tiene que hacer ese trabajo. 

Por su parte, dbus, como sistema de intercomunicación, se va a convertir muy probablemente en el estándar para que las aplicaciones se comuniquen, tanto en los escritorios como a más bajo nivel en el sistema (por ejemplo, ya sirve para que el resto de aplicaciones se comuniquen de forma eficiente y sencilla con hal). Esto puede hacer cosas que los distintos protocolos de systray o drag and drop de cada escritorio sean cosas del pasado. Es decir, cualquier aplicación será compatible con cualquier bandeja de sistema, y seguramente podamos hacer drag and drop desde un terminal a nuestro desktop (sea cual sea éste) en unos años para mover archivos y cosas así (todo esto es mitad ciencia ficción, pero no es imposible si todas las aplicaciones hablan el mismo lenguage).

Pero ya estoy divagando jeje.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## ensarman

pero que divagacion mas interesante XD. me hace esperar con mas fervor al kde4 stable.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Desde luego, si eres usuario de kde en cuantro migres a kde4 seguramente ambos serán algo mandatorio.

 

No uso kde ni gnome, aun que por lo que se habla de kde4, es altamente probable que lo pruebe aun que sea un tiempito...

 *Quote:*   

> Otra aplicación de estas tecnologías es en el reconocimiento de dispositivos en general. Escáneres, dispositivos de almacenamiento usb... El kio-slave media:/, el de bluetooth, y, muy seguramente, los de red

 

Esa debe ser la cuestión, no ando conectando y desconectando mas que dispositivos de almacenamiento masivo en mis pcs, y cuando lo hago, monto y desmonto con un botoncito a tal efecto que agregué a mi escritorio.

Seguiré sin dbus ni hal por ahora.

En cuando a mi confusión inicial, hablé de dbus/hal confundiendome con hotplug. Ahora que vi un hilo en el foro que lo menciona se me refrrescó la memoria, jeje...

Gracias por la información. Salud!

----------

